# NGD: Ibanez LACS RGA7 - JB1



## JakePeriphery (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey guys just want to show off this bad mamma-mumma that arrived at my front door today. I specced out this guitar with the help of my peers and I'm really REALLY happy with how it came out anyway some vitals:

RGA 7-string 25.5 inch scale Alder Body with Maple top 

Rosewood Fretboard (dyed black)

14-16" radius fretboard, not sure hehe

24 Dunlop 6000 stainless steel frets

DiMarzio Crunch Lab 7 (bridge) 

DiMarzio LiquiFire 7 (neck) 


Everything is painted a matte pewter gray and all the hardware has a satin finish. It plays amazing and I definitely need to thank Mike Taft at Ibanez as well as the dude who built it because it is the best guitar I've ever played. I also want to point out that I specced out this guitar from the perspective of a minimalist, I'm not really into fancy tops or finishes, everything I own tends to be varying shades of gray or black. I'm also very neat-freakish and very much into modern design so I tried to bring out that aspect of my personality in this guitar. 

EDIT: One REALLY important feature I forgot to mention is that the bridge is not floating - it's blocked so I can have a locking nut and fine tuners but no floating trem. Like a RG2228 fixed edge bridge.

If you're trying to check out this guitar in person, tickets and tour dates can be found here: http://www.darkesthour.cc/

Here are some pics:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2010)

It's always nice seeing more LACS!

Congrats!!!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 6, 2010)

Noice, congrats


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 6, 2010)

CLASSY AND AWESOME! You definitely deserve it. 

Also when does Alex get his?


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 6, 2010)

hot damn!


----------



## prh (Oct 6, 2010)

sweet as. now we need to hear it!!

btw what is 'LA0037'? youre the 37th person to get a custom? (im guessing not )


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome finish! Congrats!


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats again buddy! This is another amazing LACS. Hope to see it tmw at Misha's place.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 6, 2010)

That shore is purty...

Is it bolt-on? Does Ibanez make any neck thru guitars?


----------



## Meh (Oct 6, 2010)

That looks amazing. Congrats


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 6, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> Is it bolt-on? Does Ibanez make any neck thru guitars?



Well, the bolts are clearly visible...


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 6, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> That shore is purty...
> 
> Is it bolt-on? Does Ibanez make any neck thru guitars?



They do but I prefer bolt-on's.

Glad you guys like it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> Is it bolt-on? Does Ibanez make any neck thru guitars?



It was his custom shop guitar, if he wanted anything other than bolt-on he could have gotten it. The LACS will make pretty much anything. 

Ibanez has made many neck-thru customs, as well as production guitars. Just search for "RGT"s.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 6, 2010)

+ All the Xiphos 700 series are all neck-thru as well.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats bro 

I removed the photo showing the LACS serial # and stamp to prevent online searchers from copying the stamp and maybe your serial number. This is just to prevent fakes and whatever from being sold.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 6, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> I removed the photo showing the LACS serial # and stamp to prevent online searchers from copying the stamp and maybe your serial number. This is just to prevent fakes and whatever from being sold.



Oh thanks, I didn't realize that's a thing, people suck.


----------



## geofreesun (Oct 6, 2010)

that is a piece of art!!!!


----------



## cyril v (Oct 6, 2010)

very very nice, congrats man!


----------



## JamesM (Oct 6, 2010)

Did I cream?

Yeah. I creamed.


----------



## apiss (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome guitar, man! It seems like them Periphery guys are on an awesome-as-shit NGD frenzy!


----------



## hiflyer (Oct 6, 2010)

wow, never saw one of those before. me want.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS (Oct 6, 2010)

Jake your new guitar is sexy as shit!!!


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2010)

Damn son, that is fly!

Congrats Jake, that is a kick ass guitar. Hopefully you guys will bring it this way soon *hint hint*

Oh, and bring Lee and Marc with you (bands optional )


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 6, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> Well, the bolts are clearly visible...


 
heh...how did I miss that photo?


----------



## teqnick (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks dope man. Congrats!


----------



## darren (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats, Jake! I always loved the look of the RG7620GN with the powder cosmo hardware, so your all matte colour scheme just rocks.


----------



## jl-austin (Oct 6, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## thewildturkey (Oct 6, 2010)

Stunning guitar mate, congrats.

I love these LAC's guitars, really shows of how simple but classy the RG model is.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Oct 6, 2010)

AWESOME GUITAR!!! Kinda happy to see more people are getting into RGAs, I'm a big fan of the series. Hope this brings to more production Prestige RGAs in the future!


----------



## MikeH (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks great man. Agreed on some sound clips.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Oct 6, 2010)

This is amazing!!!


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 6, 2010)

Very sexy guitar. Now you and Misha need to get together and rock those new fiddles!


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 6, 2010)

Reminds me of my old Gun Metal Gray RG770 but 5 1/2 x more badass.Congrats.


----------



## Origin (Oct 6, 2010)

Holy fuckin shit


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 6, 2010)

That is ultra-sexy man, congrats!


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh man oh man!  I love how it looks! Congrats, Jake!


----------



## MetalGravy (Oct 6, 2010)

I would totally stand on that.

Congrats!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 6, 2010)

awww FUCK that thing is amazing!!!! jesus... if ibanez built that, i would buy it. what do they call that body style, anyway? it looks like what Dino has, somewhere between an RGA and an RGD...


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 7, 2010)

HumanFuseBen said:


> awww FUCK that thing is amazing!!!! jesus... if ibanez built that, i would buy it. what do they call that body style, anyway? it looks like what Dino has, somewhere between an RGA and an RGD...



It's just an RGA.


----------



## Isan (Oct 7, 2010)

it is the new rga prestige style


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 7, 2010)

BrainArt said:


> It's just an RGA.



RGA doesn't have those inner horn contours, though....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 7, 2010)

HumanFuseBen said:


> awww FUCK that thing is amazing!!!! jesus... if ibanez built that, i would buy it. what do they call that body style, anyway? it looks like what Dino has, somewhere between an RGA and an RGD...



It's the Gen2 RGA design with the more radius'd than carved top and beveled cutaways. As far as I know, Chris Broderick was the first to get this body shape.


----------



## NickB11 (Oct 7, 2010)

Man Im loving the simplicity of this guitar and the color...now post some vids of you jammin on it! haha


----------



## ziggurat (Oct 7, 2010)

Very nice

I'd be interested to know how the 20" radius feels


----------



## ROAR (Oct 7, 2010)

That is fucking mint.
And I have that same iPhone case in pink...


----------



## bulb (Oct 7, 2010)

oh hot damn, that last pic proves that they did indeed include the extra you're gay you had asked for with this guitar!


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 7, 2010)

i'd fuck it

i'd fuck it hard


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 7, 2010)

nice guitar man! i sure love me some figured tops but i can also appreciate simplicity


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 7, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's the Gen2 RGA design with the more radius'd than carved top and beveled cutaways. As far as I know, Chris Broderick was the first to get this body shape.







HumanFuseBen said:


> RGA doesn't have those inner horn contours, though....



They do now, Prestige's at least. Hopefully the Indo's get this treatment soon.



Isan said:


> it is the new rga prestige style



Yes.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks awesome dude, that's one of my favourite LACS and definitely my favourite RGA ever!


----------



## MSalonen (Oct 7, 2010)

So a Prestige RGA would be the closest thing to it? Because I love it.

Congrats!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 7, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> So a Prestige RGA would be the closest thing to it?



One of the newer 2010 models, yes.


----------



## Toxin (Oct 7, 2010)

jezas 8o
she's pretty!


----------



## Metalus (Oct 7, 2010)

That hasta be THE sexiest RGA7 ive ever seen hands down


----------



## bulb (Oct 7, 2010)

one thing is i dont think they ended up doing the 20" radius, looked and felt more like 14-16 inch which is honestly still sweet.
the guitar plays like a dream and sounds amazing of course
he waited a while for this guitar, but i can say it was well worth the wait, LACS guitars are really on a whole nother level, its a truly stunning instrument


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm jealous 
Congrats dude!


----------



## thesimo (Oct 7, 2010)

GOTM.
sick


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 7, 2010)

I like how you kept the axe relatively trivial as opposed to going the "ZOMG figured woods and lotsa gold EVERYWHERE!!!" approach. Very, very classy axe.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 7, 2010)

You guys just never stop getting awesome guitars, do you? This is by far my favorite RGA ever. Congrats on it!  Love the simplicity and the finish!


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 7, 2010)

so neat and clean looking dude! big congrats, you worked hard for that recognition and you deserve it!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 7, 2010)

i am very impressed with how neat the fretboard / fretwork is.

i also like the more "edgy" approach to the horns (my feeling)

Great axe man!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 7, 2010)

I like how no one is criticising him for opting for Sperzel locking tuners 

Snazzy git, brohan.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats Jake, classy as hell bro!  Are you going to play that at Jaxx?


----------



## Haunted (Oct 7, 2010)

simple and elegant design... turned out to be so sexy!! congrats man!!


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 7, 2010)

bulb said:


> one thing is i dont think they ended up doing the 20" radius, looked and felt more like 14-16 inch which is honestly still sweet.
> the guitar plays like a dream and sounds amazing of course
> he waited a while for this guitar, but i can say it was well worth the wait, LACS guitars are really on a whole nother level, its a truly stunning instrument



Yeah I think Misha is right about this, I just posted some of the spec sheet I sent Ibanez and forgot that they didn't do the 20". Misha is the one who helped me come up with this bad boy, I also got some ideas from Dino Cazares' RGA's - especially when it came to the neck shape - his RGA's are AMAZING.

One REALLY important feature I forgot to is that the bridge is not floating - it's blocked so I can have a locking nut and fine tuners but no floating trem. Like a RG2228 fixed edge bridge.

Thank you for all the really nice comments about this axe, it's really a childhood dream of mine come true - while all my friends were looking at sports mags and video game mags - I had the Ibanez catalog.


----------



## rikwebb (Oct 7, 2010)

So nice, congrats!


----------



## german7 (Oct 7, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## powergroover (Oct 7, 2010)

the best rga 7 i've ever seen, bar none 
but i prefer reversed headstock though


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 7, 2010)

Fucking sweet guitar!
Great finish choice, love it.


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Oct 7, 2010)

Did alex get his lacs? You need to post pictures for him if he has it.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 7, 2010)

Andrewsonfire said:


> Did alex get his lacs? You need to post pictures for him if he has it.



Alex has not gotten his guitar yet, he will soon though.

If any of you guys want to see this guitar I'll be happy to show it to you on our upcoming tour with Darkest Hour and Veil of Maya, all ya gotta do is ask!


----------



## Razzy (Oct 7, 2010)

JakePeriphery said:


> Alex has not gotten his guitar yet, he will soon though.
> 
> If any of you guys want to see this guitar I'll be happy to show it to you on our upcoming tour with Darkest Hour and Veil of Maya, all ya gotta do is ask!



I'm driving all the way to Lubbock December 2nd to see it. You BETTER show it to me, haha.


----------



## msalazar (Oct 7, 2010)

im in lubbock, i want to see it too.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Oct 7, 2010)

Pickups of the gods!!! Awesome axe, congrats!


----------



## Razzy (Oct 7, 2010)

msalazar said:


> im in lubbock, i want to see it too.



Maybe we should meet up at the show and hang out, lol.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 7, 2010)

Jesus Christ.

Nicest Ibanez ever?


----------



## msalazar (Oct 7, 2010)

Razzy said:


> Maybe we should meet up at the show and hang out, lol.


 yeah dude, definately


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 7, 2010)

congrats man, looks really good


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 7, 2010)

Fuck me...that is sexy.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 7, 2010)

The thick binding on the fretboard with the off center dots gives it a really classy and slick look. Not to mention the color is perfect!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 7, 2010)

very very very nice, man! i love the clean look of it! it´s got a certain something to it that makes it feel really nice and futuristic and solid. it´s the satin surface on everything that does it, i guess, along with the simple colour scheme and all that. 

awesome taste, very much like some ideas i´ve had myself. i´d play that!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 7, 2010)

If only you guys were doing a show in South Florida, I really want to see that in person!


----------



## Rich5150 (Oct 7, 2010)

That is KILLER congrats on being able to get an LACS


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Oct 7, 2010)

I am in love with this guitar 
I have this urge to go practice so i can get a Ibanez LACS endorsement too!!


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 7, 2010)

I need to see if my cousin wants to see you guys live in November so I can see this guitar in person.


----------



## JamesGrote (Oct 7, 2010)

Gorgeous guitar, thanks for posting! I wonder if LACS can do a silver/grey binding that matches the body color. That would really tie the design together. The silver body color just looks amazing - incredible design.


----------



## EliNoPants (Oct 8, 2010)

it's like your guitar is wearing a grey tuxedo


----------



## MrRedRaider (Oct 8, 2010)

msalazar said:


> yeah dude, definately



HOLY crap I didnt know they were coming to Lub!! I'm there. Never heard of the venue though, hope it is as good as south beach was or better.

The guitar is very sweet, I too love the more modern metal simplistic approach. Interesting thing to hear about the lacs being on a different level than regular Iby's, I never played one I liked (regular Ibanez guitars I mean, haha). Love how they look though.


----------



## Soubi7string (Oct 8, 2010)

awww damn thats beautiful....I love flat black on guitars


----------



## jsousa (Oct 8, 2010)

absolutely sick


----------



## koolaider (Oct 8, 2010)

that. is. beautiful!


----------



## Deadfall (Oct 8, 2010)

While Bulb's new axe is classy and all,I'm just an Ibby guy.That guitar is teh secks man congrats.


----------



## JCD (Oct 8, 2010)

JakePeriphery said:


> Alex has not gotten his guitar yet, he will soon though.
> 
> If any of you guys want to see this guitar I'll be happy to show it to you on our upcoming tour with Darkest Hour and Veil of Maya, all ya gotta do is ask!



Really cool guitar, Jake! I'll definitely be seeing you guys in November. Haven't decided if I'm going to the Glasshouse show or the one at The Whisky but I'm looking forward to it. I would also love to see this guitar


----------



## metalvince333 (Oct 8, 2010)

JakePeriphery said:


> Alex has not gotten his guitar yet, he will soon though.
> 
> If any of you guys want to see this guitar I'll be happy to show it to you on our upcoming tour with Darkest Hour and Veil of Maya, all ya gotta do is ask!


I might take you on that offer in montreal, Im going to the show for you guys so it would be awesome to see that thing up close to compare it to my j-custom


----------



## stevo1 (Oct 8, 2010)

how can one go about getting one of these?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 8, 2010)

stevo1 said:


> how can one go about getting one of these?



They aren't available to the public, but You could hit up Ran custom guitars - They could replicate this guitar completely.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 8, 2010)

stevo1 said:


> how can one go about getting one of these?



Be endorsed by Ibanez, and hope that they think you're worthy of and marketable enough for an LACS. The LACS is not opened to the public.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 8, 2010)

stevo1 said:


> how can one go about getting one of these?



Work really, really hard, play tons of shows internationally, then wait for an Ibanez rep to give you a call.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hmmm are you going to bring this puppy to the Devin/Tesseract gig in a few weeks Jake?  Even though it's a Tuesday I'm going to make the trip out to Jaxx to catch the show this time around and more than likely hanging out with Misha before the show anyways.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 9, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Hmmm are you going to bring this puppy to the Devin/Tesseract gig in a few weeks Jake?  Even though it's a Tuesday I'm going to make the trip out to Jaxx to catch the show this time around and more than likely hanging out with Misha before the show anyways.



Yeah dude this is my main live 7  You definitely gotta come out!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 9, 2010)

Very cool indeed - huge 'grats


----------



## MurderersMuse (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, very clean. Nice guitar dude!


----------



## Isan (Oct 9, 2010)

JakePeriphery said:


> Yeah dude this is my main live 7  You definitely gotta come out!



So you gonna pull a misha and sell of your S?


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 9, 2010)

JakePeriphery said:


> Yeah dude this is my main live 7  You definitely gotta come out!



Haha alright bro sounds good, I'll def be there.  Looking forward to hanging out again, haven't seen you in a few months dooder!


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 9, 2010)

Isan said:


> So you gonna pull a misha and sell of your S?



No way, they're now my backups


----------



## bulb (Oct 9, 2010)

Isan said:


> So you gonna pull a misha and sell of your S?



i have never owned an s


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 9, 2010)

shit that's an awesome guitar.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Oct 9, 2010)

beautiful guitar, indeed. curious about the dyed black rosewood instead of ebony, though.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Oct 9, 2010)

I just said "Wow" out loud. Holy frijoles!


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 9, 2010)

Even though I can't stand a single thing Periphery has done musically since The Fast Ones (ban for knocking modern Periphery incoming in 3, 2, 1...), I really do appreciate your taste in metal guitars.

If only more metal bands were more creative with their gear.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 9, 2010)

mrhankey87 said:


> beautiful guitar, indeed. curious about the dyed black rosewood instead of ebony, though.



It wasn't really an option for me, my choices were really good rosewood or meh ebony. Trust me if they could do a good ebony fretboard - I'd be all over that.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 9, 2010)

JakePeriphery said:


> It wasn't really an option for me, my choices were really good rosewood or meh ebony. Trust me if they could do a good ebony fretboard - I'd be all over that.



You know it's really sad that pretty much any luthier going can get a decent ebony board no problem but LACS can't


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 9, 2010)

technomancer said:


> You know it's really sad that pretty much any luthier going can get a decent ebony board no problem but LACS can't



I think it's just budget related but I'm more than satisfied with what I have and am very greatful that they considered me for a LACS. This guitar is the best 7-string I've ever played.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 9, 2010)

through LMI, a top grade pure black ebony board is like $13. i have no clue why ibanez doesn't handle ebony anymore....


----------



## Isan (Oct 10, 2010)

bulb said:


> i have never owned an s



I was referring to you selling everything every 1yr or so...


----------



## Opion (Oct 10, 2010)

Dude, for a minute there browsing this thread I at first thought you were some random guy who got a kickass LACS 7....oh wait! It's djent reznor's guitar! 

Looks incredible dude, I really hear you on the minimalist approach - I think it embodies your persona so to speak. A lot like Dino Cazares axe with the grey finish. I'll be up front gawking at it and misha's guits in Atlanta this December...gahh can't wait!


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 10, 2010)

JakePeriphery said:


> I think it's just budget related but I'm more than satisfied with what I have and am very greatful that they considered me for a LACS. This guitar is the best 7-string I've ever played.



Jake was kind enough today to let me play this beauty ... one word: unreal!
Hands down best 7-string I've ever played (including Misha's new BFR ... sorry Meesh xD)

Make sure you go out to see this duo infernale on the upcoming The Legacy Tour! 










PERIPHERY on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Periphery | Facebook


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 13, 2010)

Forgot to post this:


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't let anyone steal this baby!!!
Poor Devin!
-> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/134110-my-lacs-ibanez-was-stolen.html


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 17, 2010)

Guitarholic said:


> Don't let anyone steal this baby!!!
> Poor Devin!
> -> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/134110-my-lacs-ibanez-was-stolen.html




Let it be known, if you try to steal my LACS I will have the whole tour stringing you up over some overpass in the middle of Oklahoma in the middle of winter so don't even try it!






Serious business.

I feel really bad for Devin and taking anything from a musician is like stealing from a starving homeless person! The person who stole it needs to go straight to execution.


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 17, 2010)

JakePeriphery said:


> I feel really bad for Devin and taking anything from a musician is like stealing from a starving homeless person!



Agreed! It's not like these LACS guitars, or any piece of gear for that matter, fall from trees. It's difficult enough to survive as an artist/musician even without people stealing all your stuff. Whoever stole Devin's guitar is a huge jackass.

And then there are those who say stuff like: "Ah whatever he got that guitar for free. He shouldn't complain that much, he'll get a new one right away!"
I hate it when people assume that just because you're endorsed with a company it means that you get everything for free. NOT true! You're lucky if you get the occasional free (MAYBE custom) guitar or whatever but usually it's just a big discount on things.


----------



## Isan (Oct 17, 2010)

Jake GET INSURANCE !


----------



## Necromechanical (Oct 17, 2010)

Love the finish on the hardware!


----------



## AChRush1349 (Oct 18, 2010)

HumanFuseBen said:


> through LMI, a top grade pure black ebony board is like $13. i have no clue why ibanez doesn't handle ebony anymore....



Me ether...but that guitar is THE most beautiful ibanez i've ever had the pleasure of laying eyes upon...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## beeps (Nov 12, 2010)

WOW! This thing is beautiful. Will be bugging you in Cleveland to see it in real life.


----------



## vhmetalx (Nov 12, 2010)

holy tits i want it. and you had to come to SF on a date that i cant make it.. :|


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 12, 2010)

The thing that pisses me off is the LACS RGA has an RG shaped lower horn. The Prestige and lower models have that big, fat, unsightly lower horn. Kind of like the difference between all the LACS RG8s and the RG2228.


----------



## guy in latvia (Nov 13, 2010)

that guitar is hot on so many levels!


----------



## Whitestrat (Nov 15, 2010)

That RGA is totally wicked!


----------



## kmanick (Nov 15, 2010)

Smoking guitar.
I noticed on this LACS that the fret board is wider (as is my new Rico 7) did you ask for that or do they just make the LACS necks wider? also what's the fret board radius on this ?
it looks pretty flat.


----------



## sevenchaos (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats gorgeous


----------



## Arterial (Dec 2, 2010)

sexy guitar for a sexy man!!

grats yo!!

id love to get my hands on a LACS!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey, sorry to necropost, but what's up with those tuners all being one solid thing?


----------



## Rich5150 (Dec 7, 2010)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Hey, sorry to necropost, but what's up with those tuners all being one solid thing?



Thats just the angle of the pic


----------



## brynotherhino (Dec 12, 2010)

I think i saw this in lubbock tx, and it was freakin awesome!!! You guys rocked by the way, it was shame it was such a crappy venue.


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 12, 2010)

Still cant get over how lovely this guitar is


----------



## MetalJordan (Dec 15, 2010)

That thing is so beautiful. This gives me GAS sooooo bad.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 25, 2010)

Amazing guitar !

Congrats!

I love the reversed headstock on this.


----------



## slapnutz (Dec 26, 2010)

Santuzzo said:


> I love the reversed headstock on this.



I dont think its reversed dude... take another lok.

..also..

Awesome stuff.... i really, really, REALLY wish Ibanez made more guitars with *offset Inlay dots* and *Bound necks*. You hear me Ibanez!!!! Do it!!!

That combination is impossible to find. This guitar and the J-Custom RG8527 rock!


----------



## myucussman (Dec 26, 2010)

Holy Geezus Tits this thing is beautiful!

Really diggin how well that rosewood fretboard dye turned out. Thinkin about doing it myself to a couple of my guitars.

Oh, and P.S. Darkest Hour is the shit.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Dec 5, 2012)

Why does the bridge look like its blinking blue lights at :20 into this vid? I'm gonna feel really stupid if the answer is "oh its just reflection of the light" or something like that. But I can't figure this out for the life of me. It's like there are LEDs in the bridge.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 5, 2012)

Check your dates before bumping, 2 year necrobump


----------



## ECGuitars (Dec 6, 2012)

jsl2h90 said:


> Why does the bridge look like its blinking blue lights at :20 into this vid? I'm gonna feel really stupid if the answer is "oh its just reflection of the light" or something like that. But I can't figure this out for the life of me. It's like there are LEDs in the bridge.




Definitely just a reflection.you can see the exact spot where it goes away, a fine tuner is sitting right there.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 6, 2012)

jsl2h90 said:


> Why does the bridge look like its blinking blue lights at :20 into this vid? I'm gonna feel really stupid if the answer is "oh its just reflection of the light" or something like that. But I can't figure this out for the life of me. It's like there are LEDs in the bridge.


seriously? its obviously a relfection. i cant believe you necro bumped for that


----------



## narad (Dec 6, 2012)

jsl2h90 said:


> Why does the bridge look like its blinking blue lights at :20 into this vid? I'm gonna feel really stupid if the answer is "oh its just reflection of the light" or something like that. But I can't figure this out for the life of me. It's like there are LEDs in the bridge.



Prepare to feel really stupid.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Dec 7, 2012)

narad said:


> Prepare to feel really stupid.


Haha I came prepared. But then again that would be kind of badass to have LED's in your bridge.


----------

